# Rebild Open 8th and 9th of november/ DK



## Twoflower (Sep 27, 2014)

Registration is open for this "small" competition with a maximum of 30 competitors.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RebildOpen2014


----------



## Twoflower (Sep 27, 2014)

15 registered so far...


----------

